# white substance in oil



## michael02gti (May 25, 2009)

i checked my oil after about 1000 miles on the oil change and it had a white substance in it. would that be coolant? and i used lucas 5w30 does any one know if that is good.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: white substance in oil (michael02gti)*

Likely condensation from short trips, mine is the same, detergent in the oil turns it milky.


----------



## michael02gti (May 25, 2009)

yeah that sounds right i make mostly short trips. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: white substance in oil (michael02gti)*

Lucas oil, why? Probably air and condensation. Reminds me of an old photo/test/BS test from BITOG:








Try a high end oil and see if it goes away. F.e. I ran redline 5w40 on a run that was about 95% short trips in the winter, with engine not even having a chance to warm up nearly every trip. Never saw any evidence of condensation in that 5k mile run or any other run.


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:55 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## michael02gti (May 25, 2009)

mostly because it was the best grade below royal purple, but i will try red line on the next oil change.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

White substance in your oil?? Something is oxidizing with the oil... Most likely coolant. Try to find out why these two items mixed


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (NumberOne 2nd2none)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NumberOne 2nd2none* »_White substance in your oil?? Something is oxidizing with the oil... Most likely coolant. Try to find out why these two items mixed

It's quite common in the 2.o FSI and usually does not indicate coolant in the oil. It's condensation.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: (saaber2)*

Condensation from??? Oil is not suppose to be mixed with anything especially water. That sounds crazy... Wouldnt be a reliable engine at all. Reminds me of the people who think sludge is normal at 100k miles!! I open up engines with 250k++ & I would be happy to eat my dinner off of them. CLEAN AS ****


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
It's quite common in the 2.o FSI and usually does not indicate coolant in the oil. It's condensation.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happens to mine every winter season...nothing to worry about. It freaks out the people that _assume_ its coolant in the oil...


----------

